# GF3:  How do I get a list of installed packages?

## pjp

Navigation: [Gentoo Fundamentals] [Table of Contents]

Q:  How do I get a list of installed packages?

A: The qpkg tool comes in handy for this task.  You may need to emerge gentoolkit to use it.

```
qpkg -I
```

This will show a list of installed packages, but will not differentiate versions.  

Example:

```
# qpkg -I glib

dev-libs/glib *

gnome-extra/glibwww *

sys-libs/glibc *
```

```
qpkg -I -v
```

This will show a list of installed packages in verbose format.  Verbose will show multiple versions of the same package.

Example:

```
# qpkg -I -v glib

sys-libs/glibc-2.2.5-r7 *

dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r4 *

dev-libs/glib-2.0.7 *

gnome-extra/glibwww-0.2-r2 *
```

Also see: man qpkg

Post comments on this FAQ to [FAQF] GF3: How do I get a list of installed packages?.

----------

## kallamej

Qpkg is deprecated in favour of equery, which is also included in app-portage/gentoolkit. The equivalent of qpkg -I -v is

```
equery list
```

See man equery, equery --help and equery list --help for more information.

----------

